# Is my tree dying?



## Locky (Apr 26, 2021)

So last fall I planted this (I don't remember the exact name) ornamental red maple tree. The first 1/2 of the tree is blooming good but the top half there is nothing happening.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Looks bad, but give it a month.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Does your sprinkler spray it?


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

A frost or freeze will kill the leaves if they are about that stage in the bloom.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Most likely transplant shock. Give it time. I transplanted some paper birches in Fall 2018. They looked dead in Spring 2019. In Summer 2019, they started sending shoots lower on the trunks and by fall, those were the new central leaders. They jumped out of the ground in 2020!!

There is a saying in horticulture: The first year they sleep, the second year they creep, the third year they leap.

What is that white around the lower part of the trunk?

Pull that mulch away from the trunk. Make sure the mulch does not touch the root flare at the trunk.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

It is a Japanese Maple. It looks pretty early in your area. Give it some time but eventually what doesn't completely leaf out will need to be pruned out.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

I had the same slow no growth with an oak. I found the folks at treehelp.com to be very helpful and the annual kit to be just what the oak needed. I always suggest the site to anyone with tree issues. The kit they make will transform a tree in a way with new growth and overall health. Mine was basically dead and would not produce new growth no matter what. Best $30 I spent yet.


----------

